# FPse laggy as hell.



## injection (Jun 17, 2012)

FPse is laggy as balls with the opengl plugin enabled. the video lags but the audio goes on normal so the audio doesn't match up at all with the video. Without the opengl plugin, it's so pixelated its not even funny. Is there a certain setting combo that makes it lag less?

~~~EDIT~~~
I forgot to mention I'm running CM9 alpha 2 and FPse version 0.11.20. The latest update crashes on open.


----------



## ApplesRevenge (Aug 25, 2011)

Upgrade to a recent nightly, FPse works great for myself.
The nightlys vastly improve android performance on the Touchpad, I highly recommend flashing one.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't use the opengl plugin and my games run at 60fps with almost perfect sound. Maybe you could make the "screen size" smaller? Of course it's pixelated if it's stretched.
I enabled spusync (needed for games like Final Fantasy VII)

I'm on the latest nightly, with the latest version of fpse.

Like the poster above said, consider updating your rom. The nightlies are like betas now, they're really stable.

sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk.


----------



## Jotokun (Sep 24, 2011)

Another vote for switching to a nightly. A few months back we got new, better video drivers which probably would help you out in this regard.


----------

